# DIY Aquarium Stand....



## Officer_Swift (Sep 3, 2011)

Good evening APC,

I have finally started building my Aquarium stand, that will hold a 75g tank when I buy it. :dance: I will start uploading photos as soon as I take some pics. It will take me a few weeks to do it, as I have to buy the lumber in different intervals. The frame should be done tomarrow and ready for plywood. 

Have a great night APC,
Zach

PS: I will put up a "how to build" later.


----------

